# Cleaning a remington 700



## bucktail (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I'm back from sapelo and it was a monsoon on Friday and I was out in it. It was a fun hunt and getting away was even better. Got a little spike on Saturday morning. 

Now I need to give the 700 a good cleaning. I have done the basic job bolt, barrel, and everything I can see or touch. But, I think because of the moister and rain it was in I need to clean under the stock. 

I have never taken apart a rifle or had to removed a stock.

How do I remove the stock from a 700? is it just the two screws on the bottom?

What do y'all suggest I do next to get it good clean and oiled? is removing the stock enough? or should I take it to the gunsmith for him to clean.

Thanks


----------



## Spinkaleo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it is the two screws on the bottom of the stock.  I have a 700 and it was with me on the island as well.  I have covered mine in oil and it is sitting in my case right now.  I ended up with a doe, a nice 8 and a hog.


----------



## Laman (Oct 27, 2008)

If you remove the barreled action from the stock be sure to sight the rifle in again before you go hunting.  It is very easy to change the point of impact when re-assembling a rifle particularly if it has a wood stock.  That also brings up the fact that if you have cleaned and oiled the barrel you should also shoot it to foul the barrel before hunting to avoid the risk of a drastic change in impact that can result from an oiled barrel.


----------



## Bruz (Oct 27, 2008)

Laman said:


> If you remove the barreled action from the stock be sure to sight the rifle in again before you go hunting.  It is very easy to change the point of impact when re-assembling a rifle particularly if it has a wood stock.  That also brings up the fact that if you have cleaned and oiled the barrel you should also shoot it to foul the barrel before hunting to avoid the risk of a drastic change in impact that can result from an oiled barrel.



What he said plus pay attention to how much the action screws are torqued and watch how the mag box inserts into the stock. It also helps to remove the bolt and pay attention to which screw goes where. 

Robert


----------



## bucktail (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I am going to start now!!


----------



## Bruz (Oct 28, 2008)

Bucktail,

How did it go? Any problems?

Robert


----------



## mmarkey (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a question on this. If the scope or sights are permanently attached to the barrel why do you need to resight the rifle after removing and replacing the stock? Unless of course you move or alter the sight alignment. 

Personally I have removed and replaced my stock many times and it has never changed my impact point. Just my own personal experience. 

You do have to be careful with the magazine liner or you won't be able to load the maximum amount of cartridges. 

Anybody?


----------



## pcrouch (Nov 13, 2008)

when you put the stock back on, the action and barrel may be seated differently and may be making more/less contact in different places


----------



## mmarkey (Nov 13, 2008)

Nope, never had a problem.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 16, 2008)

I have never had too much problems with a remington after cleaning and removing the stock . However someguns such as a steyr do require that you have to torque the two bolts that hold the stock , or it just wont group the same as before . I bought a steyr from some one on here a while back , and i think that they removed the stock and could not get the gun to shoot as before . When i got home with the gun it shot 2.5 inch groups .I simply torqued the bolts to 62 inch pounds and the gun started to shooting .500 inch groups . Some guns will shoot better when the receiver is under tension . Just my personal thoughts .Razor


----------

